# best entrance music



## CatParty (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Conrix (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Big Nasty (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## CornetteFace (Jun 17, 2015)

Aries was on point when he started coming out to Weezer.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 17, 2015)

(you can hear this on Sportscenter highlights)
















My favorite is probably Arn Anderson's tbh entrance music is such shit these days because it all sounds the same.


----------



## Big Nasty (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Strewth (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 17, 2015)

I put these in a separate post cuz they're licensed songs:






RVD's ECW entrance music:










Sting's theme in the last years of WCW


----------



## GS 281 (Jun 17, 2015)

It's your ass when you hear Brock's.





You knew something awesome was about to happen when you heard this.





I always liked this version of The Rock's theme.





You know you had this promo/theme memorized...


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 17, 2015)

Jake Roberts (babyface and heel...but face more)
Fabulous Rougeau Brothers
Hulk Hogan (Real American and Voodoo Child)
Hart Foundation


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Strewth (Jun 18, 2015)

bungholio said:


> Jake Roberts (babyface and heel...but face more)
> Fabulous Rougeau Brothers
> Hulk Hogan (Real American and Voodoo Child)
> Hart Foundation



I really loved Jake's 'Trust Me' entrance music.

Also worth a mention, the Sherri Martel version of HBK's 'Sexy Boy' theme. I mark out for Sensational Sherri.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 18, 2015)

In ECW when Mikey Whipwreck had "Loser" by Beck.

And the FBI had this:


----------



## Sanic (Apr 26, 2016)

The American Dream. ;_;7


----------



## CornetteFace (Apr 26, 2016)

FUCK YA'LL NIGGAS WANNA DO!?

The All Japan Tag League probably has my favorite theme for a set event, not a person


----------



## KingGeedorah (Apr 26, 2016)

*HELLO LADIES!*


----------



## CatParty (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## HG 400 (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't care if it's not wrestling this guy is terrifying and his eerie gay song makes him even more terrifying


----------



## The Nothingness (Apr 26, 2016)

May not be the "best entrance music" but it is wicked cool.





Much better than his WWE theme, in my opinion.


----------



## Radgy Chadobah (Apr 28, 2016)

This one, duh


----------



## CatParty (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## CornetteFace (Apr 29, 2016)

I hope you guys like Skooter


----------



## The Nothingness (Apr 29, 2016)

Which Kevin Nash TNA theme do you like best?


----------



## CatParty (May 4, 2016)




----------



## *Asterisk* (May 10, 2016)

Of recent themes? While it's not my favorite, and while he's retired now, I really like Jim Johnson's arrangement of "Ride of the Valkyries" for Daniel Bryan. It gave Bryan a sweet means of standing out, but until he got the Johnson version, I really didn't think it fit well for getting the blood pumping.

Not that all wrestlers need blood-pumpers. Undertaker's and Savage's and Flair's themes work great, and they're all slower tunes without a screeching guitar to be found. But Bryan, being half the size of even average WWE wrestlers, needs a tune that goes for a revving to liven up the marks and exentuate his underdog appeal.


I like all the Hogan themes, but this is easily my favorite. And not just because "Voodoo Child" is the best song ever written. It legitimately fits fantastically as wrestling enterance music, while simultaneously having a color to the sound that shines like a ruby in a sackfull of white diamonds.

And, while it's not at the same level, "No Chance in Hell" is a kickass theme too.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Ol' Puss (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## tehpope (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Very Honest Content (Sep 12, 2016)

Most of the top tier has already been posted here but I was always partial to these as well from around the same time period, one from each of the


Spoiler: two major promotions during the MNW's.














Ironically both guys were the other companies' answer to each other in a way.


----------



## captkrisma (Sep 13, 2016)

When I was wrestling in south, I would go out to The Rolling Stones' "Paint it Black"


----------



## BatNapalm (Sep 13, 2016)

Very Honest Content said:


> Most of the top tier has already been posted here but I was always partial to these as well from around the same time period, one from each of the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: two major promotions during the MNW's.
> ...



I remember being really disappointed when Vampiro's music was changed from "Destroyer" to that shitty ICP song. In fact, anything ICP disappoints me.



CornetteFace said:


> I hope you guys like Skooter



I think Corino also used this song at one point.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Sep 23, 2016)

From my very superficial knowledge of WWE, I can only note these themes (besides the "YAH TIME IS UP MAH TIME IS NOW" maymay)












 REEEEEEEEEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, this:


----------



## CatParty (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 27, 2016)

Makes me think of SummerSlam 1996 when Paul Bearer turned on the Undertaker and went with Mankind.


----------



## CatParty (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (May 18, 2017)

CatParty said:


>



The world's greatest lover...


----------



## XYZpdq (May 18, 2017)

CatParty said:


>


I sorta like BREE WOO BREE WOO BREE WOO BREEEEEEE for him.


----------



## The Nothingness (May 19, 2017)

When I used to get Spanish channels from a cable provider years back, AAA shows would be on the weekends and this group's theme was one that always stuck out to me.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Anti Fanta (May 19, 2017)

Kazushi Sakuraba





Katsuyori Shibata





and probably the greatest, Kenta Kobashi


----------



## r00 (May 20, 2017)

This is probably the most bizarre entrance music ever.


----------



## CatParty (May 21, 2017)

XYZpdq said:


> I sorta like BREE WOO BREE WOO BREE WOO BREEEEEEE for him.


----------



## Chocolate Elvis (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Picklepower (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Doujinshi Dude (Jun 4, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## SP 199 (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## r00 (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## xyrichard (Jun 22, 2017)

This is the best I've ever heard (boxing though)


----------



## QT 219 (Jun 22, 2017)

This is how you know when you're over as fuck with the crowd.  When their chanting your lyricless entrance music.


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Jul 13, 2017)

i wouldn't necessarily  say it's the best entrance music, but i think Bayley's song is super catchy and I'll find myself humming it


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 13, 2017)

Let's not lie, Brian Pillman was a fucking nutjob. If he were still alive, he would be in Lolcows under Skitzocow. That being said...


----------



## QT 219 (Jul 13, 2017)

Kilted Gentleman said:


> i wouldn't necessarily  say it's the best entrance music, but i think Bayley's song is super catchy and I'll find myself humming it



I don't care if this makes me a sperg but Bayley makes me so goddamn happy because her character is legitimately fun.  Unlike Cena or Hogan as a face, she doesn't feel like she's being crammed down anyone's throat.  I hope she's able to stick it out despite some of that retarded storyline bullshit they got her doing.  She reminds me of the Blue Blazer.  RIP Owen.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm surprised WWE didn't go to Waterproof Blonde more often for themes.











Somebody goin' die tonight!


----------



## CatParty (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Florence (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Inklings (Nov 2, 2017)

Even though it's literally stock music Goldberg's WCW theme is quite something and I'm glad they used it over his WWE-made theme for his recent comeback(at least for his entrances).


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Pointandlaugh (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 14, 2018)

When Blue Meanie used "MmmBop" lol


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 29, 2018)

I never watch wrestling before, but I do like these theme songs:
Cody Rhodes:




The Miz:




Edge:




Okada:


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 30, 2018)

*BREAKS GLASS*​


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 30, 2018)

Tee Jay Pee had a pretty good entrance theme. Shame they wasted it on Tee Jay Pee...


----------



## Tramadol (Dec 13, 2018)

ok this one is pretty shit, but it's been stuck in my head for a week and a half


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Pointandlaugh (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## RumblyTumbly (Jan 23, 2019)

I was listening to Red Hot Chili Peppers' cover of "Higher Ground". 

Now, I love Pantera's "Walk" and it works well for Rob Van Dam, but part of me also thinks that the Peppers version of Higher Ground would have worked just as well.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 23, 2019)

If you live in the city where Andy Warski, Ethan Ralph, Dick Masterson and co were at last weekend, this man is your mayor now.





Also, this was my custom character's theme in WWF Attitude, so it totally counts.


----------

